# How to clean epoxy grout after grouting



## kallo07 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm the new guy around here but not my first rodeo on installing tile. Well my question to you is this, what is the best way to clean up epoxy grout after grouting? Mainly mapei epoxy grout, and also custom's epoxy groutl. Need to apply 1,500 sqft of epoxy grout on walls and 800 sqft on the floors. Thanks Eddie


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Best bet is to follow manufacturers recommendations. And I'm not trying to say you're not qualified but if you mess up with epoxy, it can become a nightmare. 

Have you used Opticolor before?


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

The key here might be the old tip, "test in an inconspicuous area first".

Another tip about epoxy grout is that the cooler temperatures are your friend.

One more friend is your scale and measuring cups. Smaller batches are better to start with.


----------



## kallo07 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks Guys for he tips,

Angus, I try and follow the instructions as often as I can trust me. I cant use the opticolor grout as the contractor I have the company is providing all thin setting material and also the grout, so I have no room to say anything, I am just providing the labor.

Cleveman, I do find that doing smaller batches does give better results, but I should of been more clear,

due to the nature of the project, I hate to rush my jobs as I try to be a perfectionist! But with this contract I have I have a time limit of just 1 week, from complete tear down of the walls and floors to a finish product by the 6th day. I have 40 bathrooms to do one after the other, and they all will be grouted with the supplied epoxy grout. Hopefully someone has a better tip than what is on the instructions that may work better. Thanks so much for the help guys! Eddie


----------



## kallo07 (Jan 5, 2011)

Angus, what part of will county are you in Sir?


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

--Welcome to the forums--What brand of epoxy?

My method includes plenty of sponges and a helper--


----------



## kallo07 (Jan 5, 2011)

that method i basically exploit hahahaha many many helpers, I was thinking of trying this as well, bucketape.com, just trying to get ready for this big project,trying to gather more new information to make the job smoother and faster this time around… Eddie


----------



## kallo07 (Jan 5, 2011)

Mikeswoods, the epoxy grout being used is, mapei epoxy 2 part pre mixed just add the epoxy and stir...


----------



## phil0623 (Jan 5, 2011)

With epoxy grout I use a commercial sponge a lot of terry rags and white scrub pads. Use a epoxy grout float and ware vinyl disposable gloves.

-Before you start grouting get at least 4\ 5 gal buckets filled with clean water. -Put Clear dish soap In a few buckets.
-Use vinegar and water in another bucket.
-If you are grouting any type of stone/natural tile seal the tile a couple times befor you grout.
-Install grout in sections, try to get the feel of how much time you have to wipe it up. Its best to dump out a fair amount in the area to be grouted. work fast all your time is in the clean up.
-Use terry rags with soap water to wipe up the majority of access grout. Use a generous amount of water with this step of clean up.
-Use the white scrub pad to loosen up any other access grout on tile.
-Remove all the rest with commercial sponge.
-Use another sponge in vinegar water to remove grout haze, (don't use a lot of water on this step) be careful not to wipe in your grout line.
-Let grout harden and repeat last step.
Other tips
-Keep clean water in buckets, the more buckets the better.
-Ware throw away clothes if you doing a decent size floor.
-Take it slow at first, and make sure you remove all haze, if you wait too long its near imposable to remove.
-TruColor by Bostik is a urethane grout that's easier to install and has all the same durability, but costs twice as much.
- I try to only use epoxy grout in small areas, like shower pans.


----------



## kallo07 (Jan 5, 2011)

Great tips, never heard of using vinegar to clean up grout, will have to try that.

My method so far is, tile the walls first grout them so I dont get any on the floor tiles,

2 guys grouting

2 guys scrubbing down the walls with white scrubbers, soap in the water and changing water frequently

2 guys cleaning up with sponges, and changing water as frequent as possible.

I myself have a skin allergy to the epoxy so I am not looking forward to this. Thanks for the tips guys keep them coming as I will try them all


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

kallo07 said:


> Angus, what part of will county are you in Sir?


Right in your backyard....maybe literally. :shifty:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

phil0623 said:


> -TruColor by Bostik is a urethane grout that's easier to install and has all the same durability, but costs twice as much.


Twice as much as what? TruColor is made by StarQuartz. They also make QuartzLock 2. I can get QuartzLock 2 cheaper than SpectraLOCK. I can get TruColor even cheaper than QuartzLock. 

With the added labor savings, using urethane (my cost) is not much more than a typical cementitious grout. So there's no way you can be saying urethane is twice as much as epoxy. :no:


----------



## kallo07 (Jan 5, 2011)

angus242 said:


> Right in your backyard....maybe literally. :shifty:


Well maybe we can cook out this summer. I am located right in plainfield on the naperville/plainfield area on 119th and 248th streets. sounds familar? Eddie


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I live far south Plainfield. If you know where the Shorewood Home Cheapo is, that far south.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Kallo, just in case you do get some haze at spots I posted some info on Aqua Mix in the Spectralock thread... its potent stuff though


----------



## K_Tile (Feb 10, 2006)

Kallo,

Has your Kerapoxy wall grout ended up on the floor yet?


----------



## kallo07 (Jan 5, 2011)

no sir not yet, just getting ideas, and getting prepared for the project that starts in march. Eddie


----------

